# Anybody seen the 350 S-Tune GT?



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=2&article_id=1415

I saw this article & was like wow! Bad looking 350, way expensive but it says the body kit will become available in US. Makes me want one even more, just wondering what others think.


----------



## PhineMax (Aug 24, 2004)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=2&article_id=1415
> 
> I saw this article & was like wow! Bad looking 350, way expensive but it says the body kit will become available in US. Makes me want one even more, just wondering what others think.



it's hot!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It's absolutely hideous. The regular Nismo body enhancments look good but these new ones are just hideous.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

looks like a damn porsche front. Damn I hope they aren't stealing porsches ideas AGAIN EX. 240Z, 260Z, 280Z, 300ZX (Z31).


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

A while back we had a PhotoChop Contest, where we chopped an SRT4. One of my efforts looks supprisingly like this 350Z








srt4 chop







350Z S-Tune

Lew


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It's absolutely hideous. The regular Nismo body enhancments look good but these new ones are just hideous.


id have to agree. the new style is :lame:


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

it wasn't done for looks as the main purpose, it was done for aerodynamics; namely, high speed stability... comes in handy in JGTC


----------

